# Decent Price On A 31rqs?



## Texasplugger (Aug 25, 2005)

First post here, this is a great site. I think I'm sold on a 31rqs, but I'm curious as to what's a fair price to pay. I've seen them on rvtraderonline.com for around $20.5k, but the Texas dealers seem to want more like $24k.

I haven't started hard-trading yet, just wondering what to shoot for. Thanks.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Go for the 20.5k







See what they will do for you action 
Welcome to Outbackers .com. Have you got the TV for the OB ? Have you looked at the Forum On TVs and towing?. Do that first.
We have folks from Texas that can give you info on dealers. Take your time








Reseach








Good Luck 
Jan


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

mswalt (near Abilene, TX) just downgraded from a 26 RS to the 31 RQS. He would be a great source of information for you. Shoot him a PM!

Randy


----------



## Texasplugger (Aug 25, 2005)

Thanks guys. I've got a '01 F-250 diesel, so I think I've got enough vehicle for the 31rqs. Was able to pick up an Equalizer hitch used so I'll see how that works. Thanks again.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Texasplugger,

Just sent you a PM.

Mark


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Castle Rock Outbackers said:


> just downgraded from a 26 RS to the 31 RQS.


Ha ha... very funny.









Texasplugger, if I remember what I found on rvtrader was $20.5 for leftover 2005's and $21.5 for a new 2006.

I showed the local dealer those ads and they beat the 2006 price by $200 no questions asked.

You may have to drive a little, but you should be able to find a dealer that wants the deal.


----------



## jodynbarry (Aug 22, 2005)

Definitely shop around. We found that willingness to deal even varied from location to location at one dealer. We got our 30FRKS-06 for $29K and they included the hitch, prodigy brake control and 2 fantastic fans. Supposed "list price" was almost $35K. And we don't think we got a GREAT deal we think we just got an average deal. sunny


----------



## ltdude2u (Jul 9, 2005)

got ours for just under 20k with tax and tags...not a bad deal......of course that was after I had a defective different brand of trailer they had no choice in taking back.


----------

